# Pb10 turn off thumps ?



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I very seldom switch the power off on the the back of the sub ,but when I do turn off one of the two Pb10s the other sub makes an awful powering down sound . The sound is like a subsonic rumble thats slowing to a halt and droping to a deep hz that you cant hear then the sub flutters with an awful sound like its bottoming out and stops. This happens when I turn one sub off while the other is on the sub thats on gets effected, but I just tried to make it happen again and it didnt.

Why does this happen?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

That is a good question, I would submit this to SVS and see what they say. It would help if you can tell us how they are connected, if they are powered by the same wall outlet, etc. Thanks, Dennis


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

They are are connected to the HTR5760 sub out monster y adapter and two Monster sub cables both pluged into the same surge protector, "a Walmart Newpoint" the ground and protection lights are both lit. I turned the sub off again after watching a movie and BRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrddd.


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds like a flaky amp not muting the output stage when the caps are discharging. Please contact us at tech support to determine warranty coverage and to get the replacement process moving. Thanks!


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Is there any other way to test the amps to see witch one or both are doing this? I remember both subs doing it the first time I did it on each sub the one that was still on made the sound.
Should they both be pluged in the same outlet on a surge protector?
Is this something I should worry about fixing,

Also the gain knob on one of the subs is about 1/4 different in volume then the other and yesterday one gain knob had static when moved but stoped after i turned it all the way up then down.


----------

